# in dismissione



## Lisssa

Hi guys,

how can I translate the following sentence into English?

"La merce *in dismissione* non verrà più distribuita"

Thank you!

Lisssa


----------



## Benzene

Lisssa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> how can I translate the following sentence into English?
> 
> &quot;La merce *in dismissione* non verrà più distribuita&quot;
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Lisssa


 
Hi Lisssa!My own and personal translation is as follows:The  out-production (or over production)commodity won't be distributed anymore"Ciao!Benzene


----------



## Lisssa

Thank you!

Lisssa


----------



## effeundici

*NEW QUESTION*

Hi all,

it's very common in Italian to say that a device has been "dismesso" meaning that it was put out of the inventory and it cannot be used any longer in the factory or workshop.

Maybe it's because it was broken and no spare parts are available any longer; or it could be too expensive to fix; or also it could be dangerous for the safety of operators and so another new device has been purchased.

How can this be translated into English?

Thank you.


----------



## pescara

Direi:
Deactivate
Take out of service

Ciao.


----------



## Lisssa

Does "canceled" sound?


----------



## rrose17

To me the most common is to say something was "discontinued". As in _That model has been discontinued due to lack of interest/spare parts, etc._


----------



## pescara

rrose17 said:


> To me the most common is to say something was "discontinued". As in _That model has been discontinued due to lack of interest/spare parts, etc._


 
rrose,
I interpreted effeundici's post as a reference to a machine in a factory, rather than a product to be sold to customers.  

Ciao.


----------



## rrose17

Hi Pescara
I see what you mean and you're right "discontinued" is used more to express something that is no longer available to be sold. I guess "taken out of service" or "no longer in service" are fine. I don't know if I'd use deactivated for a sewing machine (my world ).


----------



## anglomania1

Hi there, 
I have to translate "in dismissione" too, but it's referring to cooperative wineries!!
It is a note accompanying a chart:
NOTA: * i vinificatori con produzioni inferiori ai 100 hl operano per autoconsumo o mercati informali. **Le cooperative al di sotto di 1.000 hl sono *in dismissione *o non operative.

What exactly does "in dismissione" mean? Closing down? Selling off?
I can't translate it because I'm not sure what it means
Thanks for any suggestions, 
Anglo


----------



## King Crimson

Non è chiarissimo (almeno per me), ma se parliamo del significato letterale di dismettere, forse qui si intende che quelle cooperative stanno per essere cedute/vendute.
Attendi conferme comunque...


----------



## alicip

King Crimson said:


> Non è chiarissimo (almeno per me), ma se parliamo del significato letterale di dismettere, forse qui si intende che quelle cooperative stanno per essere cedute/vendute.
> Attendi conferme comunque...


Nemmeno per me è chiaro. Dismissione lo trovo anche con i seguenti significati:
dismissione = Nel settore delle aziende a partecipazione statale, cessione, vendita a privati di proprietà pubbliche SIN privatizzazione *(non credo che sia il caso di queste cooperative)*
dismissione = Sin. di cessione, vendita, a proposito di beni o partecipazioni azionarie di una certa consistenza *(più probabile)*
Poi il Garzanti me lo da anche con la traduzione "abandonment": dismissione _s.f._ (_non com._) casting off, abandonment *(non credo vada bene per il contesto)*


----------



## Benzene

_*Hello Anglo!*

I am suggesting *"in dismissione" = "classified as held for sale".*

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## diego.p

Entro a gamba tesa nel topic con un'altra sfumatura della parola 'dismissione': nel mondo dell'IT si parla spesso di 'dismissione' relativamente a un software che non dovrà essere più usato perché sostituito da uno nuovo. In questo caso ci sono delle attività da fare (disinstallazione, rimozione dei server che lo ospitavano, informare gli utenti, etc.), e tutte queste attività vengono raccolte sotto la denominazione generica di 'dismissione' ('disinstallazione' non va bene perché si limita a una piccola parte delle attività da fare). Ho sempre pensato che 'dismission' o 'dismissal' fossero dei false friends, però sono largamente usati. Cosa ne pensate di 'disposal'? Come tradurreste le seguenti frasi:
- Il software X sarà dismesso entro la data Y
- Le attività necessarie alla dismissione del software X sono...

Grazie


----------



## sorry66

A complete overhaul of the system?


----------



## diego.p

sorry66 said:


> A complete overhaul of the system?



Confesso che non avevo mai sentito questo termine, la cui traduzione sembra però 'revisione'. In questo caso non si parla di revisione ma di completa sostituzione con un SW equivalente di un altro vendor (cioè non si tratta di un upgrade ma di una soluzione completamente differente), ad esempio "Microsoft Word sarà dismesso e sostituito da OpenOffice".


----------



## sorry66

Dismantled?

I think in IT they just say 'uninstalled' but you don't want that.


----------



## diego.p

sorry66 said:


> Dismantled?
> 
> I think in IT they just say 'uninstalled' but you don't want that.



I like it, even it seems to refer to hardware rather than software (corresponding to the Italian 'smantellare'). And what would be the corresponding noun?


----------



## Mary49

"discontinued"? 
http://simprogroup.com/blog/choose-a-software-system-that-can-grow-with-your-business/    "Sometimes software developers discontinue a software package when it’s no longer lucrative for them".
http://www.knowledgement.ie/fr_FR/g...oose-the-right-software-to-grow-your-business   "One perfect example is Microsoft Windows XP. The product support was discontinued by Microsoft...".


----------



## sorry66

Dismantlement.


----------



## Mary49

"dismantled software" ---> 56 Google hits
"discontinued software" ---> 256 Google hits


----------



## sorry66

'Discontinued' has already been mentioned in this discussion.

It just refers to something that is no longer continued; it doesn't describe the process.


----------



## london calling

_Discontinued software_: this is when the producer decides to stop producing software, Mary. Here the context is different: it's the customer who has decided to stop using and therefore uninstall/disinstall (dismettere) a given software.

"Microsoft Word sarà dismesso e sostituito da OpenOffice".

I.e. the customer will disinstall/uninstall MS Word and will substitute it with OpenOffice.

So I agree with sorry about uninstall/disinstall (but not about dismantlement, to be honest).


----------



## sorry66

I only suggested 'dismantle' and 'overhaul' because diego didn't want 'disinstall'!


----------



## london calling

sorry66 said:


> I only suggested 'dismantle' and 'overhaul' because diego didn't want 'disinstall'!


He didn't say that: he said he liked it. 



diego.p said:


> I like it, even it seems to refer to hardware rather than software (corresponding to the Italian 'smantellare'). And what would be the corresponding noun?



Diego, we uninstall/disinstall/remove software and we dismantle hardware. 

E' anche vero però che c'è un vivace dibattito riguardo a _disinstall_ e _uninstall_: chi dice che si deve dire _uninstall_, chi dice che _disinstall_ va bene. Io personalmente preferisco uninstall come verbo,  sostantivo uninstallation.


----------



## sorry66

diego.p said:


> 'disinstallazione' non va bene perché si limita a una piccola parte delle attività da fare)





diego.p said:


> *I like it,* even it seems to refer to hardware rather than software (corresponding to the Italian '*smantellare'*)



I think Diego liked 'dismantle' but, I'm sure, he can speak for himself!


----------



## rrose17

Personally I wouldn't use the word dismantlement for software only for a physical structure. What about "to phase out" as in the software has been phased out


diego.p said:


> - Il software X sarà dismesso entro la data Y
> - Le attività necessarie alla dismissione del software X sono...


_The X software is being phased out and will no longer be available as of such and such date.
During the phasing out of X software_ (here we'd need more of the sentence since the structure is different)
In the first example I think "discontinue" works just as well.


----------



## london calling

Ron, diego explained what he meant in a later post (16). _Discontinue_ doesn't work in that particular context (see my post 23). Same with _phased out_: I would say that producers phase out sw, not customers, who quite simply uninstall it and substitute it with something else. 

And of course I agree about _dimantlement_ (see my post 25). As I said, we dismantle hw, not sw.


----------



## King Crimson

I understand that the process does include the hardware ("rimozione dei server che lo ospitavano", post #14). If so, I think it's difficult to find a term that covers _both_ hardware and software.


----------



## sorry66

Looking at the WR dictionary 'dismesso' does just mean 'discontinue' so it could be used.
I think you can talk about the 'dismantlement of a service'.
I think Diego is aware (as aware as we are)  that 'dismantle', in general, is for hardware - post#18.


----------



## Mary49

Why not use "remove"?


----------



## sorry66

How about 'replaced' and 'replacement'?


----------



## Benzene

_*Hello, All!*

Even if term "decommissioning" is used in Oil&Gas industry and Navy, I would like to  know if this could be used for OP above.

Thanks in advance.

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## sorry66

Hi, Benzene.  I thought of that, too, but it's just too heavy in this context.


----------



## rrose17

diego.p said:


> "Microsoft Word sarà dismesso e sostituito da OpenOffice".





london calling said:


> Ron, diego explained what he meant in a later post (16). _Discontinue_ doesn't work in that particular context (see my post 23). Same with _phased out_: I would say that producers phase out sw, not customers, who quite simply uninstall it and substitute it with something else.


I think it sounds like employees are being told of changes happening, so phasing out still works, no?
M***W*** is being phased out and will be replaced by O*****. Uninstalls will be happening next week. (I know, another verb "uninstall" being roped into being a noun )


----------



## sorry66

To be honest, I also think 'discontinuation' and 'phasing out' should work really.


----------



## london calling

sorry66 said:


> Looking at the WR dictionary 'dismesso' does just mean 'discontinue' so it could be used.


I disagree, sorry.  This is a different context and here _dismettere_ does not mean discontinue , it means 'remove/uninstall', as I said above.

I do however agree that you can dismantle a service, although to me it sounds ironic (the way they describe the dismantling of the NHS in the UK for example: they don't mean they're literally closing it down, they mean it's being undermined and pieces are falling away, bit by bit, which in the end will lead to its end....).

Ron, well yes, I suppose phasing out might be a part of the process which precedes removal (dismissione) and replacement of the offending sw. Mind you, the company I work for is changing hands. ** We've already been told that our SAP Management System (and e-mail etc.) will not be operative for 24-48 hours: they're going to ensure that all the data migrates safely, uninstall SAP and then put a new system in. No phasing out there....it's going to be complete chaos!

And  _uninstall_ as a noun is interesting. I think I like it better than the other one I found (uninstallation).

** Edit. I've just discovered that what will happen above is called Application retirement or decommissioning. See Wiki.


----------



## Benzene

*Hello LC!*
_
So, if I have understood well my proposal [decommissioning] is applicable to OP above.

I use this term for obsolete chemical plants.

Bye,
_
*Benzene*


----------



## sorry66

Or nuclear plants! (that's why I said it was 'heavy')
Seems a bit of a stretch here, but if they use it in IT, they use it!


----------



## MR1492

I have also heard the term "to sunset" or "sunseting" used to describe the elimination of a software program.

Phil


----------



## london calling

I've head (or read, more probably) _to sunset_ as well, Phil.


----------



## sorry66

It's in your Wiki link post #37.


----------

